# DarkSky & Wunderground Alternatives?



## jp1206 (May 14, 2020)

Hi All,

I know there have been a few log sheets and some users have gone above and beyond to calculate GP, Dollar Spot Probability, etc., but with the recent acquisition of DarkSky by Apple, it looks like all API functions will no longer be supported after 2021. They are also no longer accepting new applications. Weather Underground will only give an API if you purchase the equipment to become a Weather Station.

Has anyone completed research to find alternatives for these two weather sources?


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I find www.accuweather.com to be the 'most' accurate right now, or the proper wording would be, least inaccurate. I tried DarkSky, but it said it was cloudy outside when it was showering. Accuweather also gives me a high probability of how much precipitation, like rain or snow, to expect.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been using Accuweather.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I use a web solution for fungal pressure:
https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/pestoutlooks.aspx


----------

